# This week at Clarks Hill



## longshot (Apr 5, 2014)

The water was still a little too cool for the big specks to move into the shallow water. But the bass seemed to like those jigs tipped with minnows. My wife caught all the bass and I got the speck


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice ones =D>


----------



## longshot (Apr 6, 2014)

Update on yesterdays catch


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2014)

Yummy! looks awesome!


----------

